# Drywall cracking



## Rick123 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello, we are a drywall materials supplier and have been having a problem with drywall cracked after delivery. 

This has been going on for months.. 

On a typical delivery of 10,000 sf, we will get 10-12 sheets which are cracked either in a straight line or jagged, usually in the middle of the sheet, running along the length of the sheet.. 

We have done everything, changed the way we deliver, had supervisors watch deliveries being done, delivered in all singles.. 

My gut feeling was that the problem was the actual product, so I called the other suppliers who buy from this factory and NONE of them have this problem. 

We have been delivering board for over a decade and the problem is only in the past several months.. 

Has anyone seen this problem before? I am fine with it being our fault, but dont undrestand the cause.. 

Thanks.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen it before. Solved it by threatening to kick the hauler's ass. They would carry in the rock, set it in bundles on it's side then let it SLAM to the floor/stack. It caused the rock to crack just like you described. I can't say that it was all their fault, but when they let it down easier, the cracks went away. They didn't like me after that, but....too f'n bad. Nothing I hate worse than hanging 12 ft. boards all day, cutting them on the stack then picking them up, just to have them break in half. Right down the middle. Like I said, it might not have been all their fault. May have just been a bad shipment or poor GC at the plant. It went on for about four houses that way. It has stopped since then. Either better rock OR ( and I'd like to think) they finally got tired of me on their ass and started handling it a little easier.


----------

